# Artest Quote



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I was looking at the official Pacers site and I found this

*Ron Artest*
“What everybody saw this year was just a little touch of my game. Defensively, I'm always going to be there because I'm always guarding the best player. I can do way more, offensively, than what people saw. I'm just going to keep working and keep getting better and take it to a whole other level next year. And I've got to stay on that level. This year I was a little consistent up until the All-Star break. After that, I dropped off a little bit, then got my game back a little bit.*I've just got to be more consistent and it's going to start with throwing all the unnecessary stuff out the window. The things that happened this year, the suspensions, those were distractions to me.”* 

hopefully he follows through with what he said about consistency


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

I mean if you really think about it, you didn't hear too much about his antics during the first half of the season. I don't think he was that much of a head case while with the Bulls either. Lets give him some time.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!
> I mean if you really think about it, you didn't hear too much about his antics during the first half of the season. I don't think he was that much of a head case while with the Bulls either. Lets give him some time.


that is true, I don't know if I remember him having attitude problems when he was with the Bulls and during the first half of the season he was fine.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

Perhaps his mood changed from coming from a team that wasn't going anywhere to a team that was on the brink of the finals or even the conference finals.

Maybe we're seeing the real Artest right now, someone so hungry to win he'll do whatever it takes. Only thing is that intensity is imploding the team from within if it continues further.

If Jermaine is going to stay, him, Artest, B.Miller, Tinsely, and Reggie will all have to be on the same page and work together. Everyone will have to agree that it's now Jermaine's team, with Artest and B.Miller the second and third options.

Tinsley, will have to growup quickly and become an on-court general. All Reggie has to do is just be Reggie.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Artest is definitely a fierce competitor and he has a desire that many people don't, hopefully he works on his offensive skills if he is gonna try to be a main source of offense for the team. During the playoffs he had one incredible offensive game other wise he shot about 6-18 every night and that isn't a good FG%. If Tinsley matures as a PG and works on his shot and consistency then that might help with Artest's attitude, I think right now he just doesn't like losing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Only time will tell if Artest can calm himself down. I realy hope he can turn the corner because alot of this teams future lies on weather or not he can keep his emotions in check. I see a new lineup in the future where Reggie plays only around 20-25 minutes a game and Artest plays alot of 2. Having Artest and Harrington on the floor at the same time is the best defensive tandem in the league bar none.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

If we can re-sign everyone then I say we keep the starting line-up how it was at the beginning of the season, remember how dominant we were, we were the first to beat the Mavs.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Remember last year when everyone was down on K-mart, look at the change of opinion this year as he has been dominating the playoffs so far. I think Artest is that type of player, you need that type of player to win a championship. He is a great player and was playing all-star caliber minutes before the break. Without the distractions he could be one this year.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

He's got da ability and heart to suceed... With luck and determination he will... 
He's a player that every team shld need/want in order to suceed..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree. Hes the defensive stopper every team wants to have. He has alot of baggage but I think hes ready to turn the corner and help take this team to the top.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I really hope he does get his act together, if you forget about the attitude he is an incredible player that many clubs wouldn't mind having


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

He best be good next year because if Jermaine leaves, he's our best player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> He best be good next year because if Jermaine leaves, he's our best player.


Expect Harrington and Bender to emerge if Jermaine leaves. They wont be able to fill his spot, but they will make the hit of losing him alot softer IMO.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I have faith in Harrington, but I'm not sure about Bender, hopefully Artest just continues his lockdown D and doesn't try to take over the game offensively unless he gets alot better over the summer.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I love Reggie. He is a top 50 player and a top 5 clutch player, but right now he is 37. I like him as a sharpshooter off of the bench with experience. When he was injured at the beginning of last year and Artest was starting at 2 we were 15-1. With Artest slid down to 2 it opened the 3 spot for Harrington. I tihnk Reggie should be our sixth man. Artest our 2 guard and Harrington our 3.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> I love Reggie. He is a top 50 player and a top 5 clutch player, but right now he is 37. I like him as a sharpshooter off of the bench with experience. When he was injured at the beginning of last year and Artest was starting at 2 we were 15-1. With Artest slid down to 2 it opened the 3 spot for Harrington. I tihnk Reggie should be our sixth man. Artest our 2 guard and Harrington our 3.


Thats what I see too. Having a guy to come off the bench and spread the defense like Reggie can is just as good as having him start IMO. Artest is our best option at the 2 right now, not only because of how good he plays it, but because having him and Harrington on the floor at the same time is just too good to pass up.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> *"I've just got to be more consistent and it's going to start with throwing all the unnecessary stuff out the window."*


What's next? His agent? :laugh:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Artest Quote*



> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> What's next? His agent? :laugh:


lol, I wouldn't be that surprised to be honest


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

A camera, his agent, his clothes, you never realy know with Ron.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> I love Reggie. He is a top 50 player and a top 5 clutch player, but right now he is 37. I like him as a sharpshooter off of the bench with experience. When he was injured at the beginning of last year and Artest was starting at 2 we were 15-1. With Artest slid down to 2 it opened the 3 spot for Harrington. I tihnk Reggie should be our sixth man. Artest our 2 guard and Harrington our 3.


I don't think it hurt us when Reggie started starting again. I think we fell apart because the young guys' egos got a little too big. Also, Ron kinda went nuts on us. It's a classic case of being only as strong as your weakest link. In our case, our weakest link was who I consider to be our most valuable player, Ron Artest.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> In our case, our weakest link was who I consider to be our most valuable player, Ron Artest.


exactly, our team was incredible before he started losing it.


----------

